# AZ Make and Take 9/21/08



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

As the event draws nearer, plans start coming to fruition. So far on the drawing board we will be building battery operated LEDs (9 volt and AA), PVC candles, Headstone Poppers, and FCG lites (smaller version of the FCG so it doesn't take up as much space), and etching Tombstones with spray paint.

Please remember to RSVP at AZHaunters.com by the 9/14 (this saturday) so we know how many folks are coming as well will be providing directions to those that RSVP (the ghosts get mad when we don't tell them how many people will be stopping by). 

Hope to see you lurking there.


----------



## hooshaba (Sep 12, 2008)

i want to go


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Head on over to AZhaunters.com and RSVP.


----------

